# im on the fence about this one...... FRANK??



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

here yet again is the fish i need ID'd i posted it but didnt get a sure answer before the update to the site took it away.

i have a feeling of what it is but would like to know what the majority thinks.

frank especially


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

More pics


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks again shawn


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm thinking S. compressus


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

At first I though Rhombeus until i converted a pic into a negative and saw some bars. So i say Compressus also.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

must be a tough one and people are affraid to take a shot at what it might be........... im sure lots of people will jump in after frank gives an answer tho saying yeah thats what i thought or just posting the same thing he does.

anyone else care to guess BEFORE we have confirmation from frank?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

S. Gibbus..?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

last picture looks like a s.compressus im not sure but you have yourself a amazing species, he looks awsome


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

who is this frank guy anyways??? a majour colector of piranha ??


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

www.opefe.com


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok i checked out the site ....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the most knowledgable piranha man on this forum thats forsure.

but he seems to be MIA???


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah. frank is sick. that piranha does look like a rhom. I like the last picture...idunno if its just me but it has some great color.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

get well soon frank!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhombeus in every picture but the last one.....in that last picture it looks like there could be some bars. So with that last picture I would say compressus.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks like a rhombeus in every picture but the last one.....in that last picture it looks like there could be some bars. So with that last picture I would say compressus.


yes its very weird and its hard to believe its the same fish considering the huge differences since those red eyes showed up.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

i'd say its a Rhom.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rhom IMO...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

frank sent me a PM saying it resembles S gibbus..................... frank can you shed some light on what leads you to believe it may be a gibbus???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This link should give you info on S. gibbus: http://www.opefe.com/gibbus.html

Small ones are elongated, but not as elongated as S. elongatus. Externally, they appear similar to S. rhombeus, except yellow finned and locality is rio Araguaia. They share the red-eye of S. rhombeus. There has been some sci discussion that it _might be _ a subspecies of S. rhombeus. But no further work has been done to verify the validity of that. To be sure, one would have to know that your fish came from the river I mentioned above.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i havent a clue what river it came from.

does this mean we will never know what it is frank??? what percentage are you leaning towards it being a compressus, rhom or gibbus? the first time you id'd this fish you said compressus and its the last picture posted that you classified it as a compressus from.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

frank here are some updated photos of the fish in my tank now. pics are WITH flash. this is the first day i got the fish so its shy and hiding near the top. still isnt used to the tank but you notice a difference from cichlidae (shawns) pics.

dont know if this helps you at all frank but i really appreciate the tiem you are taking on this ID very thankful


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

These updated photos helped......more or less. The small bars/spots are apparent and I'm working with a specimen nearly identicle to that one. No idea what species it is. Its a compressus group member, that's all I can say on this.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i figured it couldnt hurt to post this.


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> here yet again is the fish i need ID'd i posted it but didnt get a sure answer before the update to the site took it away.
> 
> i have a feeling of what it is but would like to know what the majority thinks.
> 
> frank especially


 YOU DON'T NEED FRANK FOR THAT...THAT IS A YOUNG SERRASALMUS RHOMBEUS!!!!
A.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ARAMAX said:


> here yet again is the fish i need ID'd i posted it but didnt get a sure answer before the update to the site took it away.
> 
> i have a feeling of what it is but would like to know what the majority thinks.
> 
> frank especially


 YOU DON'T NEED FRANK FOR THAT...THAT IS A YOUNG SERRASALMUS RHOMBEUS!!!!
A.








[/quote]

Well, based on what's been posted by Frank earlier in the thread, I'll wait for Frank's verdict...especially after NJKILLSYOU's pic.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ARAMAX Posted Today, 02:46 PM
> QUOTE(piranha_guy_dan @ Feb 13 2007, 12:32 AM)
> here yet again is the fish i need ID'd i posted it but didnt get a sure answer before the update to the site took it away.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the kind thoughts, but it is what it is, a compressus group member, species unknown. Certainly no S. rhombeus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Link to unknown species: http://opefe.com/unid_pira_sp.html

You'll see your fish there.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the first image listed in there frank is the one you are talking about???

btw i would LOVE to own one of photo #4


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Image 1&2. The image 1 is presently in my aquarium growing out. Its been a couple or so months since that photo was taken. Certainly looks like your fish, but I'm reserving opinion until new descriptions are published.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sounds great frank. thanks for all the help with this. please keep me posted if they identifiy what species it is. it appears to have a purple hue to its body when it shines under the light with silver mixed into it. most of the time it has a slight humeral area but not bold black like cariba or manuelli.

thanks for your ongoing help frank
Dan


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

S.gibbus is a fish that I have been looking for but can't seem to find. This thread is starting to get very interesting if that fish turns out to be a gibbus would you be willing to sell for the right price! Can anybody tell me where I can get S.gibbus Castelnau?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ja'eh Posted Today, 05:07 PM
> S.gibbus is a fish that I have been looking for but can't seem to find. This thread is starting to get very interesting if that fish turns out to be a gibbus would you be willing to sell for the right price! Can anybody tell me where I can get S.gibbus Castelnau?


You would have to ask Castelnau.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if its for sale jaeh you can have first dibs and best of all you are in the GTA


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If it is a gibbus than you scored big time. This is a piranha that I have been searching for some time now!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

to me it looks like a xingu rhom ... and a very nice one at that.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

that is a s. marjinatus... i know some1 in my area who has one.. not quite that big tho


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

rone said:


> that is a s. marjinatus... i know some1 in my area who has one.. not quite that big tho


That is not a marginatus...I've got one...tail, anal fin, dorsal fin, and coloration are all wrong for a marginatus.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

frank any more insight as to what new species this fish is????

its for sale for anyone in canada that is interested........


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is a current photo of the species I'm working with. It is a narrow compared to other S. rhombeus. Which means it is a compressus group member. What species, no idea yet. But seems to be closer to S. compressus and may just be a geo-variation.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for the fast reply frank

if indeed it is a new species i say they should call it Serrasalmus Magallanes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 04:17 PM
> thanks for the fast reply frank
> 
> if indeed it is a new species i say they should call it Serrasalmus Magallanes


You're as bad as Oliver Lucanus suggesting the same thing.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 04:17 PM
> > thanks for the fast reply frank
> >
> > if indeed it is a new species i say they should call it Serrasalmus Magallanes
> ...


great minds think alike lol and in no way am i insulted being compared to oliver


----------

